# Can We Talk About Facials?



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 24, 2010)

So I went to get my eyebrows done yesterday and my esthetician is always telling me to get a facial but I don't know if it will really help me or if she's trying to make it seem better than it is. How beneficial IS a facial?

  	A little about me: my skin has always been bad, acne-prone.. I exfoliate on a regular basis but it always seems to me like I need more. Like my skin is too textured. I already use a glycolic acid cream that has helped me a lot but hasn't totally fixed the texture issue. I have a few minor scars.

  	I was already thinking about going to get an intensive peel done or possibly something to help my scarring.. But then my esthetician laid this pretty good facial deal on me yesterday (for the holidays) so.. What I'm wondering is should I go directly to the intensive stuff or should I try getting a facial first and see what that does for me? I don't know if my salon does peels too, she's never mentioned a peel being an option. *I just don't want to waste money on a facial if it isn't really going to put a dent in the problem.*

  	Either way, I'm going to be spending a decent amount of money (for a broke person) and I was already planning to have _something _done soonso... Help me out, guys. Sorry this post is so rambly.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 24, 2010)

I very much doubt that a facial is going to have much effect on scarring... if glycolic acid hasn't worked, I'd try a peel or even see a dermatologist if that's an option (might be expensive, but can save you money in the long run rather than spending up on expensive treatments).


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 24, 2010)

anita22 said:


> I very much doubt that a facial is going to have much effect on scarring... if glycolic acid hasn't worked, I'd try a peel or even see a dermatologist if that's an option (might be expensive, but can save you money in the long run rather than spending up on expensive treatments).


	No, I wouldn't expect it would do anything for the scarring. If it were to work better than glycolic acid on my skin as far as smoothing the uneven texture goes, however, I'd be interested in giving it a try before going on to more intensive stuff.


----------



## slick (Nov 24, 2010)

I gotta say that facials are the ONLY thing I've found that keeps my skin in check. But the thing is that you need to go regularly!  One facial will not produce permanent results. I found an esthetician that I trust and I see her every 6-8 weeks or so (I use basic inexpensive skin care products on a daily basis and spend most of my skincare budget on facials) and my skin has never been better.  The benefits of a regular DEEP clean are amazing.  I wish my dermatologist recommended regular facials to me as a teenager, rather than pumping me full of anti-biotics and Retin-A and whatnot that never worked.

  	Anyway, if scarring is your issue, then facial*S* would provide a benefit after some time.  But the catch is that you need to keep going.

  	HTH!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 27, 2010)

slick said:


> I gotta say that facials are the ONLY thing I've found that keeps my skin in check. But the thing is that you need to go regularly!  One facial will not produce permanent results. I found an esthetician that I trust and I see her every 6-8 weeks or so (I use basic inexpensive skin care products on a daily basis and spend most of my skincare budget on facials) and my skin has never been better.  The benefits of a regular DEEP clean are amazing.  I wish my dermatologist recommended regular facials to me as a teenager, rather than pumping me full of anti-biotics and Retin-A and whatnot that never worked.
> 
> Anyway, if scarring is your issue, then facial*S* would provide a benefit after some time.  But the catch is that you need to keep going.
> 
> HTH!


	That's definitely helpful, thank you. I really think my skin would benefit from a deep clean. I might have to wait until I'm a little more financially secure to start going, though.

  	Also, how much are you guys paying for facials? I would like to compare it to what my salon charges. I feel like they overcharge where I go. I spend an arm and a leg to get my eyebrows done there but I like my esthetician a lot (and I don't like anybody haha) so what can you do?


----------

